# Via Rail Showers Information



## kuga2011 (Feb 2, 2012)

Good Morning,

I was just wondering how the showers are on VIA rail as I am planing on using the train to get to Edmonton.

I found out that they have push button showers. I have bad arthritis in my wrists and really have hard time with those push button showers.

I been using shower friend to hold the buttons on the arenas but want to know if it would work on the rail as well. *LINK* There is the product and video demo.

I can actually lend it to someone and see if you think it will work and get it back when you return.

Would really appreciate the help.

Thanks,

Kuga


----------



## Blackwolf (Feb 2, 2012)

My recollection of the showers on VIA are that the controls are very easy to use and that the button is not difficult to push in at all. When is your trip planned? I will be aboard a Budd-equipped VIA train (the same kind of cars you would be riding in) at the end of February and can report what I find then as its been a couple years since I last used one of those kinds of showers.

You are booking sleeper, yes? I only ask because coach passengers have no shower access. :excl:


----------

